# Move files on not working phone



## MCmytus (Aug 18, 2017)

I have samsung S4 mini model:GT-I9195 which i have accideantly drowned. I want to move the pictures from it to my PC but its battery doesn't work anymore and i cant turn it on. I tried to plug it into pc but the phone file doesn't show up. Is there any other way to retrieve my photos or do i have to get it fixed just to get the pictures because i already have a new phone.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You can try sticking it into a bag of rice for 2-3 days. However if it has already been several days since its been "drowned" all of your info is likely damaged/corrupted at this point anyway.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If the pictures are worth a lot to you, send the cell phone to be repaired. Get a quote before so you can know how much it will cost you.


----------



## MCmytus (Aug 18, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> You can try sticking it into a bag of rice for 2-3 days. However if it has already been several days since its been "drowned" all of your info is likely damaged/corrupted at this point anyway.


Yeah i had it in rice for a day and it looks like only the battery is damaged because when i plug it in charger the charging screen shows up but the mobile cant start up, probably because it eats too much power.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

There may be interior damages due to the water even if it is minor. Component board needs to be cleaned by a professional to prevent further damage. Rice won't do the trick at all.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ramon, rice WILL and DOES work. I have used it several times over the years. It just depends on the severity of the liquid and how quickly you put it into the rice.

MCmytus, it does sound however, in your case, that it may be beyond repair. You can consult a local professional if you like a 2nd opinion.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

metallica5456 said:


> Ramon, rice WILL and DOES work. I have used it several times over the years. It just depends on the severity of the liquid and how quickly you put it into the rice.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ramon, you can have your opinion and I can have mine. Truth of the matter is that I would not and WILL NOT recommend a course of action unless I have previously tried it myself, successfully.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Heck, I used the rice trick when my ex-wife dumped a chocolate milkshake on her lapper. Actually worked, too. Keyboard was toast though.

Bottom line? That data may be gone, if it wasnt backed up somewhere. You can try a pro data recovery company but they are not cheap.

@texasbullet and @metallica5456, please feel free to start a discussion in hardware about this; obviously this thread isn't the time or place for it, but it would be interesting to see the input.

Thanks,

v


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

valis said:


> @texasbullet and @metallica5456, please feel free to start a discussion in hardware about this; obviously this thread isn't the time or place for it, but it would be interesting to see the input.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> v


Hello valis,
I don't have anything against metallica5456. I respect his decision as well as others. I was just placing the video FYI. My respects for everyone in here who tries their best in solving someone else's problem and I don't want to cause any issues to anyone.


----------



## Wanserg (Aug 23, 2017)

MCmytus said:


> I have samsung S4 mini model:GT-I9195 which i have accideantly drowned. I want to move the pictures from it to my PC but its battery doesn't work anymore and i cant turn it on. I tried to plug it into pc but the phone file doesn't show up. Is there any other way to retrieve my photos or do i have to get it fixed just to get the pictures because i already have a new phone.
> http://www.android-rescuer.com/transfer-contacts-samsung-to-computer.html


If you want to use some free methods to move , it's best to have Facebook or Gmail account on your phone , them can help you transfer photos and contacts to computer ,


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Facebook and Gmail are useless. Read the thread. The owner is unable to turn on the phone!


----------

